# NSW: Hunter river bass



## DAN77 (Feb 1, 2010)

A couple of mates and I went for a paddle down the hunter river from Maitland in hope of a couple of bass.The day started at 7am under the bridge at maitland. The cloud cover was a bit of a bonus but the 20 knot wind that came with it was a pain! Athough cricket scores weren't encountered,5 between us, some decent fish were landed, including a double hook up, which I don't think I've seen before on wild fish!! Stoked! Smallest fish for the day was a 33cm and the largest a 41cm model. My mates managed to flip the canoe :lol: Everything in the drink, but after a good session, for the Hunter anyway, it was laughed off! Hooray for the bass!!


----------



## JVA Designs (Oct 10, 2006)

I applaud you! I have fished the hunter river & paterson for 10 years now and have never even hooked a bass. I fish the williams river most of the time, but they are fairly small fish up that way (up to 30cm)
You have given me some hope to try again in the near future!


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Sounds fantastic! I had wondered what the area around Maitland might be like - great day. Your 41cm is a stoker.


----------



## DAN77 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## RXENG (Oct 20, 2008)

This gives me some inspiration to throw the kayak in at maitland & give it a go... I've always gone up river to Paterson so should be good for a change of scenery & a lot closer to home too


----------



## liveTWOfish (Mar 28, 2010)

mmmmm.....
they must avoid me!!!!
i have fished there a bit but not from a yak just land how far up was your first bass encounter.and did you go down to wards morpeth or up past lorn?
just a few questions as the only bass is one that my cuz caught one time when he use to live there. so over a few years and one bass but he isnt as crazy about fishing as i am.
but have had double hook ups but that was on mullet as we only fished for mullet, found bait to catch to manny eels and lures didnt get touched.
the double hook up was when my cuz was moving around on some rock and i held his rod stricked at one on mine then turning my body and hooked one on his.
was in troble then but landed them both. his was bigger but i still today clam them mine.


----------

